# Baer Concept VII



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

A guy can never have too many 1911's. Here is my latest one.




























A darned nice hunk of steel, if I do say so myself.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

VERY nice pistolero. If it was up to me every handgun owner would get a coupon from the White House that would entitle the owner one 1911, free of cost, from who ever he wants.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I vote for you for President !


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023That is a NICE piece. Good luck with it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

John Brown said:


> I vote for you for President !


agreed! :smt1099


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice pistol, I agree you can never have too many 1911s


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

drool.....


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice gun, enjoy.


----------



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats & Enjoy it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

